# MTG - Post your before and after pictures!



## Equus_girl

I'm trying to get Berdi's mane to grow thicker and longer. Her tail is very thick and long so I'm not worried about it but her mane could use some help. I heard that MTG is really good for growing manes so I got a bottle the other day. Post your before and after pictures if you have some and any stories of your horses or horses you have know that had it used on them. 

I'm also braiding her mane to keep it from catching on things as easy. Hopefully that will help too. And I'm not going to comb it hardly ever - just run my hands through. If you have any other hints or ideas I'd love to hear them!

Here is a picture of Berdi now. I hope to post updated pictures of a longer mane soon!!


----------



## thejessiefox

I don't have any photos, but let's just say that no one believes me at shows when I tell them my two year old filly's tail is completely natural. MTG works wonders  Good luck with your mane!


----------



## Jordan S

Eragon has some rub off marks on his bridle area so I'm going to take a before pic today and bring my bottle of MTG.


----------



## Equus_girl

Thank-you both for the replies! Glad to hear that it really works well! I had another question. I was wondering if it is safe to apply it twice a week. Would that speed up growth or is that just overdoing it?


----------



## myhorsesonador

here is my before. I dont have any after yet.


----------



## thejessiefox

I put MTG in every few days. Probably every two, to be specific.


----------



## Equus_girl

Awesome! I will try that - I read on the bottle to do it weekly but if I can do it more often I think I will. I want her mane to grow quick and then I can get that grease out of her hair! lol!

Myhorsesonador - It will be interesting to see how MTG helps your horses mane. I thought of trimming Berdi's mane all one length so it grows even but I'm scared to do it right now!


----------



## thejessiefox

Just be careful with it. I would start out twice in one week and see how your horse reacts to it.


----------



## Indyhorse

Here's my before and after!


Claymore, who had rubbed his mane and forelock almost completely off in his previous home. There was some new growth at this point, obviously, but not much. This is before I started his MTG regime, in December. Picture was taken November '09. 










I didn't want to leave MTG on during the day in the winter sun, so this was my routine. Apply MTG at night while stalled to mane, tail, forelock. Braid where long enough to braid, and bag tail. In the morning, rinse out MTG, rebraid where applicable, turn out in pasture during day. Repeat daily.  I stopped applying MTG in April to his mane, but still do it once a week on his tail. 

Claymore a few weeks ago


----------



## Equus_girl

Thejessiefox - I'll do that and make sure she doesn't have a reaction to it!

That is really great Indyhorse! It really grew out his mane and tail. Thanks for posting those pictures!


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG

Wow Indy Horse great results. Pardon this stupid question what is MTG and does anyone know if it is available in Australia or a similar product. I would love to give it a go as my boy has rubbed his mane out this Winter really bad.


----------



## Equus_girl

MTG stands for Mane Tail Groom. You apply it on the tail bone and the base of the mane and it produces amazing results. 

I'm not sure if you can get it in Australia or not. I get it at my local feed store. You could check there or see if you can get it online.


----------



## Amir

I'd also like to try and find it in Australia as well.
My friends kids are going to states soon and their yearling has chewed off part of one of the ponies manes!


----------



## Jordan S

Amir said:


> I'd also like to try and find it in Australia as well.
> My friends kids are going to states soon and their yearling has chewed off part of one of the ponies manes!


Tell them to look for it and maybe bring you a bottle


----------



## AlmostThere

Equus_girl said:


> MTG stands for Mane Tail Groom. You apply it on the tail bone and the base of the mane and it produces amazing results.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can get it in Australia or not. I get it at my local feed store. You could check there or see if you can get it online.


I get it online from Jeffers. I don't know if they'll ship to Australia.

Equine Supplies, Horse Supplies, Horse Supply

Shapley's Original M-T-G™ - Skin & Coat Care

I've been using it to treat my boy's rainrot.


----------



## taylorjane17

I put MTG in my horses tail every other day. But I have used it on him before, putting it on every day. It probably doesnt help, just wastes. But I really want to boost growth.


----------



## draftrider

Does it work on people? Ever since I had chemotherapy my hair grows SO maddeningly slow.


----------



## thejessiefox

draftrider said:


> Does it work on people? Ever since I had chemotherapy my hair grows SO maddeningly slow.


That's a really good question. First off, I hope that you are recovering well  MTG is really, really oily. I bet you could go to a pharmacy or something with it and ask. You may get funny looks, but it may be worth it. 
Good luck! I'll try to think of things for humans for hair growth!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I notice that a few of you have said to make sure there is no reaction. What type of reaction to look for? I have never heard of this so sounds like amazing stuff. Obviously it works well looking at the photos. What is in it?


----------



## Indyhorse

If I remember correctly the ingredients are pretty basic, it's made from petroleum, sulfur, zinc, glycerin, cade oil. I don't know much about allergic-type reactions to it, but I've always heard it's bad to put it in and then turn the horse out in high UV sunlight, because it can accelerate burning - sort of like how we all used to tan with baby oil in the 80's.


----------



## Carolinagirl741

draftrider said:


> Does it work on people? Ever since I had chemotherapy my hair grows SO maddeningly slow.


If I remember right they started making an MTG for people, i don't know if has the same nasty smell the kind for horses has though.


----------



## thejessiefox

Carolinagirl741 said:


> If I remember right they started making an MTG for people, i don't know if has the same nasty smell the kind for horses has though.


Who wouldn't want to run around smelling like pepperoni?


----------



## Carolinagirl741

thejessiefox said:


> Who wouldn't want to run around smelling like pepperoni?


I hate the smell of it, after i put it on my horse my friends kept on asking what smelled like barbecue.


----------



## draftrider

I would be willing to smell like a delicious meat product if it made my hair grow.


----------



## Jordan S

thejessiefox said:


> That's a really good question. First off, I hope that you are recovering well  MTG is really, really oily. I bet you could go to a pharmacy or something with it and ask. You may get funny looks, but it may be worth it.
> Good luck! I'll try to think of things for humans for hair growth!


They were raving about it on hair care forums about getting an inch-2 inches a month. Most people who joined in the challenge got results(90%) maybe. I was in that 10% that it didn't help  My hair doesn't react to anything. It's really better if your hair isn't very oily since it's so oily. and make sure you put it on the night, so the smell wears off by morning when you go out. 



Anyways, I put some on my horses poll, as he had a rubbed off area up there, I put some on a cloth and rubbed it on the area on wednsday. I came today and the hair is beggining to grow back in, I'd say it should be grown back by next wednesday or so.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Oh man, I remember using baby oil in the 80's. But heck, it seemed as soon as you put it on, you stayed out in the sun so it would burn.
Remember how sticky it got?

I am really high altitude(7000ft), so if I got some of this, would it be better to put it on at night?


----------



## UnrealJumper

I've heard MTG makes a horse's tail really greasy and it doesn't come out easily. Is this true? 

I have TB with a HORRIBLE tail, it looks like it was chewed off or something and I was thinking about trying out MTG. Thoughts?


----------



## mliponoga

Bump!! I just started MTG yesterday with Nova


----------



## franknbeans

I started a couple weeks ago on Guinness' tail......sure hope it washes out ok-show tomorrow, and it even makes his pretty white stockings gross! Waiting to see results......if smell os any indication of efficacy, it should work great!


----------



## mls

I read the label last night - worded very cleverly - but does NOT say MAKES hair grow. *SOME* clients have seen results in as little as five days. 

Well yes - that is true. How often do you shave your legs ladies . . . ?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

mls said:


> Well yes - that is true. How often do you shave your legs ladies . . . ?


How often do I shave them or how often should I shave them? :lol:



I tried it on my horses tail. I found no difference than growth with out it.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

I havent used it for hair growth. But my 2 yr old gets really bad rain rot. And it is the only thing that will clear his rain rot up. I put it on 2x a week. But he is in a shaded paddock during the day and out at night. He has pink skin... and I havent noticed him burning any. But I try to keep him out of the sun.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I used it ONCE. But, mainly to keep a young gelding from eating her mane off.
I haven't used it since and her mane and tail has grown a LOT.
I was just thinking yesterday.... if I had gone to the trouble of keeping up with MTG, I would probably have credited MTG for the hair growth! hah. Not the case. It happens on it's own. Saved me $$$.


----------



## Citrus

I used it on Citrus' rain rot and thought that MTG was for getting rid of that.... however, now I am using it on his scars and places where other horses chew on him- he does not grow hair back when he gets an injury to his skin. I have not noticed him growning hair yet but I do know it took a long time for him to grow it where he had rain rot.
~Anne


----------



## mliponoga

It definitely does advertise on the bottle for mane and tail growth, it even gives directions on how to do it. It also shows a picture on the bottle of a customer's results of getting 5" of growth in I believe a month. I've had Nova for about 3 and a half months now, with no hair growth as of yet, so I think it'll be a good test.


----------



## Equus_girl

Berdi's mane is doing great with it. It has grown 3-4 inches in 5 weeks. I'm very happy and willl keep applying it all winter. Soon it will be down to her feet! Just kidding! 

In fact, my aunt is so impressed she is using it on HER hair! But she makes sure she rinses it out well before she goes anywhere special! It sure smells gross.


----------



## charlicata

The first is when I first met Rosie in November.

You can't tell much because of the position of her neck, but the second is this past April. I only used it on her for a couple of months. It was causing her to have really bad dandruff. But it was at least reaching the bottom of her neck.


----------



## charlicata

Sorry about the double post 

The first is when I first met Rosie in November.

You can't tell much because of the position of her neck, but the second is this past April. I only used it on her for a couple of months. It was causing her to have really bad dandruff. But it was at least reaching the bottom of her neck.


----------



## mls

mliponoga said:


> It definitely does advertise on the bottle for mane and tail growth, it even gives directions on how to do it. It also shows a picture on the bottle of a customer's results of getting 5" of growth in I believe a month. I've had Nova for about 3 and a half months now, with no hair growth as of yet, so I think it'll be a good test.


Not on the bottle I have. http://www.beval.com/Products/MTG-Conditioner-/3066001.aspx

Even the description says PROMOTES hair growth - not CAUSES hair to grow.

I'd be very curious to see a photo of your bottle and the verbage.


----------



## africanstardust

Alwaysbehind said:


> How often do I shave them or how often should I shave them? :lol:


:rofl:

I know nothing about MTG, unfortunately, so I can't really chime in on this...but I would definitely be interested to see the progress of your horses, so I'll be keeping on eye on this thread.


----------



## mliponoga

Not the best with my camera phone but here you go:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

You are missing the point (not sure if it is on purpose or not).

You actually confirmed what MLS said. It does not say it *CAUSES* hair to grow. Yes, it says that you, the person who buys the bottle, are buying it to promote hair growth. But they do not say anywhere it actually makes hair grow.


----------



## mliponoga

Alwaysbehind said:


> You are missing the point (not sure if it is on purpose or not).
> 
> You actually confirmed what MLS said. It does not say it *CAUSES* hair to grow. Yes, it says that you, the person who buys the bottle, are buying it to promote hair growth. But they do not say anywhere it actually makes hair grow.


Okay, but they say "promotes" hair growth because hair does grow naturally. So they are saying that it promotes it...wouldn't promotes it mean that it helps it to grow?? They can't say that it makes hair grow, because it does so naturally.


----------



## mliponoga

Here's what their website says about it "Formulated to eliminate the causative agent creating the skin problem, it conditions the skin and hair around the damaged area, promoting both healthy skin and maximum hair growth. In fact, Original M-T-G has proven to work exceptionally well promoting hair growth. Users report up to 3 inches of new growth on manes and tails in a single month. Original M-T-G creates a healthy environment for the hair follicle, resulting in maximum growth while keeping the length of the hair shaft soft and pliable for minimum breakage."


----------



## mliponoga

I'm not trying to say it "causes hair growth" but I do believe that it makes the foundation fort he hair healthy which helps the hair grow faster and healthier. It's not like a fertilizer for hair...


----------



## mls

mliponoga said:


> I'm not trying to say it "causes hair growth" but I do believe that it makes the foundation fort he hair healthy which helps the hair grow faster and healthier. It's not like a fertilizer for hair...


Yes - ANY shampoo and conditioner will promote hair growth by taking out the dirt and oils that block pores.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I have no clue what it actually does, but I use MTG on my horse's tail. I rub it into the tail dock area once a week and his tail doubled in thickness the first year summer I used it. It definitely speeds up growth.


----------



## Clair

I used MTG on some hairless spots my guy has had on his coat all summer!

A week later there's fuzz! It's growing back!


----------



## trailhorserider

I bought a bottle a few days ago because my foal is chewing the tails of his mom and my two geldings. So I am hoping it will deter chewing! 

I will say I like the barbeque sauce smell when it first goes on, but after that the horses and your hands just smell like sulfer, which isn't that pleasant. 

I do like how it makes manes and tails easier to comb, but if that was all I was buying it for, I could do that with baby oil and it would smell better and be sixteen times cheaper!

My interpretation of the bottle, is that it allows the hair to grow because it is supposed to cure all kinds of fungus and skin conditions. And help with itching and mane/tail rubbing. If you can kill any skin conditions AND keep the horse from rubbing, then his mane and tail will grow nice and thick all on it's own. So I don't think it makes the hair grow so much as allows it to grow because (hopefully) the horse isn't rubbing it out, or annoying foals aren't chewing it out. :lol:

I don't know if it deters chewing yet because my little guy is very subtle about it and I never actually see him chew. The hair just sort of disappears a lock at a time! 

My mare was rubbing her mane really bad, and since I applied the MTG on Saturday I haven't seen signs of her rubbing it more. But it is kind of soon for me to declare it a cure-all. Time will tell!


----------



## dressagebelle

I have used MTG before, and I personally do not like it. More for the smell than anything, as I too was using it to get rid of rainrot, which it did an awesome job of, but the smell won't come out of clothing if you get it on your clothes, nor does it come off your hands easily, and its quite greasy which creates problems of its own. I have used Eqyss megatek rebuilder with great results on my thoroughbred and arabian paint cross. I would definately recommend MTG for things like rain rot, but I personally don't see a difference in the horses on the ranch that have it applied weekly to help with mane and tail growth. I also do know that on one of the horses it actually has made him much itchier, so his mane itching has gotten even worse since we started using it, so we have stopped using it on him as well as a couple other horses, but I have heard a lot of people I know say that it has made a big difference with their horses.


----------



## dressagebelle

Trailhorserider, you should try eqyss McNasty, to help keep your baby from chewing manes and tails, or something similar that has cayenne pepper in it. On the horses in the pasture, the MTG hasn't helped deter any chewing that our two ponies do, so I don't think that it really deters chewing. But every horse is different, I had a friend who had a horse once that actually liked cayenne pepper, so all the anti chewing stuff she got actually made him chew even more lol.


----------



## corinowalk

Hmmmm....I have never used MTG but we do keep a can of bacon grease in the barn. Its an old farmer trick...if you smear bacon grease over a healed cut, the hair grows back. In a field full of nasty lil horses...we get lots of scrapes and as soon as they scab over, they get smeared with the grease. I've been using bacon grease for 20 years. I betcha thats what this crap is made of! LOL


----------



## Solon

mls said:


> I read the label last night - worded very cleverly - but does NOT say MAKES hair grow. *SOME* clients have seen results in as little as five days.
> 
> Well yes - that is true. How often do you shave your legs ladies . . . ?


I am curious about your disdain for this product. Anytime it's mentioned you seem to have something ill to say about whether it really works.

It's worked for my horse and every other person I've heard that uses it. So if you want to say, cause or promotes - as long as it's working for people, who cares?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would guess (do not know) that MLS does not have a hate for the product. She is just trying to make sure people know facts instead of stories.

It is an expensive product that does not really do anything more than you can get done much more cheaply. So why waste the money?



I admit, I did try it once. I found it did nothing. I did not see any vast improvement in the hair growth compared to normal.

I think lots of people think it is the MTG when it is really them suddenly giving things attention.


----------



## Clair

For those complaining of the smell- 
I use vinyl gloves to apply it.
Keep 'em my tack room 
Works!


----------



## mls

Solon said:


> I am curious about your disdain for this product. Anytime it's mentioned you seem to have something ill to say about whether it really works.


Seriously? Please re-read. I have said absolutely nothing ill. I am stating the facts. It does not MAKE hair grow. 

I am stating the facts.


----------



## mls

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would guess (do not know) that MLS does not have a hate for the product. She is just trying to make sure people know facts instead of stories.
> 
> It is an expensive product that does not really do anything more than you can get done much more cheaply. So why waste the money?
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I did try it once. I found it did nothing. I did not see any vast improvement in the hair growth compared to normal.
> 
> I think lots of people think it is the MTG when it is really them suddenly giving things attention.


 
Thank you. All true.

We have some also as it was on clearance at the local TSC. The shamoo smells good but the conditioner does reek. We have 30+ horses on property with 15 or so owners. If it worked to GROW hair, I am sure each and every person would have a bottle in their tack locker.

Again - it's the clean hair folicle and the blood stimulation that will clear the way for the hair to grow.


----------



## masatisan

There was a two year old at my barn who had a very strange reaction to MTG. She lost all the hair on her back and her skin was all red and scabby, it looked like someone had set her on fire. Odd thing, her mane and tail, where the MTG was actually applied, was fine.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

mls said:


> Yes - ANY shampoo and conditioner will promote hair growth by taking out the dirt and oils that block pores.


True...I bought generic Pantene Pro-V, watered it down in a spray bottle, and I just apply that every day rather than the MTG..smells better, isn't greasy, and is working better than my MTG did!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

oh and also...want a long tail? Don't brush it


----------



## mls

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> *True*...I bought generic Pantene Pro-V, watered it down in a spray bottle, and I just apply that every day rather than the MTG..smells better, isn't greasy, and is working better than my MTG did!


Bless you!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

mls said:


> Bless you!


LOL hey that's just my experience  I loooooooove the smell of Pantene too, and it actually does have something in it that coats the hair strands too, so it will actually protect them. But yeah, keeping the tail/mane clean and not brushing through it all the time which breaks all the hairs, is what will really get it long. I'm sure MTG does something similar to conditioner, but for me the better result was from the Pantene and not brushing it.


----------



## Hunter65

draftrider said:


> Does it work on people? Ever since I had chemotherapy my hair grows SO maddeningly slow.



I have been using Mane & Tail on Hunter and it works great AND there are directions on the bottle for human use

Straight Arrow's Mane 'N Tail Animal Care Products


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I just started using it on my new half Arab's tail last week as well. I also know quite a few Arabian breeders who use MTG and it has done wonders! Here is a picture of Sparky, even when he holds his tail up it still touches the ground. So from what I have seen it does help with growing out a horses tail, but it's not something that happens over night, it takes months depending on how long your horses tail already is.


----------



## Hunter65

Twilight Arabians said:


> I just started using it on my new half Arab's tail last week as well. I also know quite a few Arabian breeders who use MTG and it has done wonders! Here is a picture of Sparky, even when he holds his tail up it still touches the ground. So from what I have seen it does help with growing out a horses tail, but it's not something that happens over night, it takes months depending on how long your horses tail already is.



What a cutie patootie


----------



## Solon

mls said:


> Seriously? Please re-read. I have said absolutely nothing ill. I am stating the facts. It does not MAKE hair grow.
> 
> I am stating the facts.


Well make/promote - whatever. The fact is it does 'something' call it what you want. Without using it my horse had a bare area on his neck from rubbing. Started using it and now it's growing in. So what would that be called?


----------



## Solon

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> oh and also...want a long tail? Don't brush it


Some horses get the ringlets, so you have to brush it. I brush my boys regularly and it touches the ground.


----------



## Gidget

guess who is buying mtg now? lol..my poor horse has a puny paint tail.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Solon said:


> Some horses get the ringlets, so you have to brush it. I brush my boys regularly and it touches the ground.


lucky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls

Solon said:


> Well make/promote - whatever. The fact is it does 'something' call it what you want. Without using it my horse had a bare area on his neck from rubbing. Started using it and now it's growing in. So what would that be called?


I would call it the natural progression of hair growth.

Are you saying if you had not put MTG on the spot - it would still be bare?


----------



## Arksly

Solon said:


> Some horses get the ringlets, so you have to brush it. I brush my boys regularly and it touches the ground.


I have to brush my horses every time I go out too and his tail is plenty thick / long. Also, since he is outside he gets some pretty wacky stuff in there, I'm suprised I haven't found any small animals yet.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I just pick through my mare's tail to get stuff out..if I brushed it all the time she'd have no tail left lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon

Arksly said:


> I have to brush my horses every time I go out too and his tail is plenty thick / long. Also, since he is outside he gets some pretty wacky stuff in there, I'm suprised I haven't found any small animals yet.


I know what you mean!


----------



## Solon

mls said:


> I would call it the natural progression of hair growth.
> 
> Are you saying if you had not put MTG on the spot - it would still be bare?


Yes, it was bare for most of the last year. It just was *not* growing. I had put other products on it like mane and tail and one of the cowboy magic products. Nothing was working until I used the MTG. Now it's about 4 inches.

I will try and find some before pics and take and after one. 

And it's the same story for the other horses that started getting it the same time Solon did. So it does work.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Solon said:


> And it's the same story for the other horses that started getting it the same time Solon did. So it does work.


I wonder if you had some type of fungus going around that the MTG helped with, and that is why the horses got hair growth. 






Hoofprints in the sand said:


> I just pick through my mare's tail to get stuff out..if I brushed it all the time she'd have no tail left lol


I would guess that is how it is for most people, actually. The ability to do whatever you want to the tail and still have a good full tail is the exception, not the norm.




​


----------



## Indyhorse

Alwaysbehind said:


> I wonder if you had some type of fungus going around that the MTG helped with, and that is why the horses got hair growth.


I think that's exactly what it does. I have had good results with MTG on Claymore (see my pictures at the beginning of this thread) but I think it was most effective on stopping him from being itchy so he stopped rubbing his mane off. Unfortunately I didn't keep applying it through summer and a few weeks back he went and rubbed it off again. So I've gone ahead and roached him, and will be starting the MTG treatment again over the winter (it DOES kill the itchiness or whatever fungus he might have picked up). As someone else stated, I think it ALLOWS the hair to grow rather than MAKING it grow - but I've had good results with it and will keep it up.


----------



## mls

Indyhorse said:


> ]*I think it was most effective on stopping him from being itchy so he stopped rubbing his mane off*[/B]. Unfortunately I didn't keep applying it through summer and a few weeks back he went and rubbed it off again. So I've gone ahead and roached him, and will be starting the MTG treatment again over the winter (*it DOES kill the itchiness or whatever fungus he might have picked up*). As someone else stated, I think it ALLOWS the hair to grow rather than MAKING it grow - but I've had good results with it and will keep it up.


 
Ding ding ding - we have a winner!!!


----------



## kmdstar

so many posts yet so lacking in pictures LOL. I started using MTG on Starlite when she decided it would be fun to rip the middle of her mane out :evil: I put it in every 4 days or so. Well actually alot less than that because I'd be lazy, but I TRIED to put it in every 4 days or so!

Early October...grrr!










January. I think I started putting MTG in her mane in November?










May. As soon as it grew even I stopped putting it in, so this would be the 'final result' I guess.










My happiest moment...when I could braid her mane again!  (late May)


----------



## Solon

Indyhorse said:


> I think that's exactly what it does. I have had good results with MTG on Claymore (see my pictures at the beginning of this thread) but I think it was most effective on stopping him from being itchy so he stopped rubbing his mane off. Unfortunately I didn't keep applying it through summer and a few weeks back he went and rubbed it off again. So I've gone ahead and roached him, and will be starting the MTG treatment again over the winter (it DOES kill the itchiness or whatever fungus he might have picked up). As someone else stated, I think it ALLOWS the hair to grow rather than MAKING it grow - but I've had good results with it and will keep it up.



That's probably a big part of it. But even when my boy wasn't itching so much (seems to itch less in the winter) the mane was barely growing.

I didn't want to spend that much on it but it's been worth it.


----------



## SaddlebredGrl

OMG kmdstar I would love for my horses mane to look like that!!! I love MTG. I wish i had pictures, but when i bought my horse his mane was thin, and was really short, and a couple years ago i decided to try MTG and It's not super long, but it's for sure longer, and thicker. I also use it on his tail, which before i trimmed his tail i was really religious about putting it on twice a week, than i trimmed his tail when he went out to pasture, and stopped putting it in and his tail hasn't grown any for a year. I keep his tail up all the time so i know it wasn't getting eaten. His feathering was also really short, but since i've brought him in due to an injury i started putting it back in his tail, and i take his tail down every two weeks i've noticed it's slowly getting longer. I don't think its going to work for every horse, but it works for mine.

Also i have seen people abuse this stuff, and not sure what they were thinking, but they poured like half a bottle on this poor horses tail everyday, and it burned his bottom, and he lost most of his tail. I felt sorry for the horse.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Before:









After:


----------



## Indyhorse

I can't look at Fendi's mane. I'm too busy being over-all awed by his gorgeousness. :lol:


----------



## wannahorse22

Milyponoga and alwaysbehind-

That little spat made me laugh!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Indyhorse said:


> I can't look at Fendi's mane. I'm too busy being over-all awed by his gorgeousness. :lol:


Haha, thanks


----------



## trailhorserider

I would love to say the MTG works great, and I've only used it twice, but it DID NOT stop my mare's mane rubbing. She was/is rubbing just as bad as ever. I ended up giving her a good bath to with medicated shampoo and de-wormed her in an attempt to stop the rubbing. But all the MTG did was make her a greasy, stinky mess. :-( I also put it in my gelding's mane and tail and he started tail rubbing, which he doesn't normally do. So I don't know, but it didn't to a thing for the mane rubbing in my horses for some reason. 

What actually has helped my gelding when he used to rub his mane was fly spray sprayed at the crest of the neck. He hasn't rubbed out his mane since I started doing that in the summer, for a couple of years now. That didn't help my mare though.

PS. Some horses just naturally have thicker manes/tails than others. For instance, John (see the horses in my profile) has the most wonderful mane and I do nothing to it at all, just occasional brushing and fly spray and it is lovely. But I've had other horses with thin, wispy manes with the same care.


----------



## CloudsMystique

trailhorserider said:


> I would love to say the MTG works great, and I've only used it twice, but it DID NOT stop my mare's mane rubbing. She was/is rubbing just as bad as ever. I ended up giving her a good bath to with medicated shampoo and de-wormed her in an attempt to stop the rubbing. But all the MTG did was make her a greasy, stinky mess. :-( I also put it in my gelding's mane and tail and he started tail rubbing, which he doesn't normally do. So I don't know, but it didn't to a thing for the mane rubbing in my horses for some reason.
> 
> What actually has helped my gelding when he used to rub his mane was fly spray sprayed at the crest of the neck. He hasn't rubbed out his mane since I started doing that in the summer, for a couple of years now. That didn't help my mare though.


Try Bannix! It can be hard to find, but it works SO well.


----------



## Solon

You need to use it more than two times before you can really say if it works or not.

It took a couple of weeks before my boy stopped rubbing.


----------



## Eliz

Vinnie had rubbed a portion of his mane raw before I got him 
Now he doesn't have the sort of fence to rub, so his mane has been growing out. I put mtg on his mane SOMETIMES, but I do feel like it grows more when I apply it regularly. However, I also put another growth-promoting product in there so who knows 

I ALWAYS put some on his tail bone before I bag it, and I put some leave-in conditioner on the actual hair. SOMETHING I'm doing is working. I guess I could take something out of my process to test what's working but I don't want to lose my growth


----------

